# Simply  Pears   TNT



## kadesma (May 11, 2010)

Simple pears have simple elegant flavors and  we love them. Preheat oven to 350.Place 3 large pears that have been halved and cored in a buttered baking dish cavity side up, Cream together 2 tab. butter,1/8 tea. almond extract,1/4 cup finely chopped almonds.Place a dollop of this mixture in the cavity of each pear. pour cream sherry over each pear and bake for 30 min. Best served warm but room temp works also.
  enjoy
kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 11, 2010)

You've done it again!  Add another recipe to make to my list.


----------



## kadesma (May 11, 2010)

getoutamykitchen said:


> You've done it again!  Add another recipe to make to my list.


Great, glad you like 
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 13, 2010)

Quick question! 
I was in my local grocery store and the only thing they had in the way of sherry was Sherry Wine for cooking, is that the same thing? It didn't say weather it was cream or dry, etc...


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 13, 2010)

NO, NO, NO - back away from anything with the words "cooking wine" on the label.  It's definitely NOT for cooking, not for drinking - in fact, it's not even wine.  Absolutely AWFUL stuff that should be outlawed - full of additives & high in sodium.

Dry sherry for cooking purposes is very inexpensive (I pay around $5-$6/bottle) & lasts forever in your pantry.  There's no reason to buy God-awful imitation stuff that will ruin your food.


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2010)

Breezy is right on, a cream sherry is lovely and can be used in many things, go for that the other is like  taking salt lick from a herd of cows.
kades


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 13, 2010)

Although it's a matter of personal taste, I rarely use cream sherry, & then only for certain dessert recipes.  Dry sherry, on the other hand, is definitely a staple for me, as I use it frequently in so many Chinese dishes.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 13, 2010)

O.K. So I'll just look for Cream Sherry and avoid the cooking sherry!  Thank you!


----------



## rlogan (May 13, 2010)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Quick question!
> I was in my local grocery store and the only thing they had in the way of sherry was Sherry Wine for cooking, is that the same thing? It didn't say weather it was cream or dry, etc...



I'm not sure about Florida, but in Pennsylvania and Delaware you can't buy real sherry at the grocery store. You've got to pick it up at the liquor store instead since it's a fortified wine.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 13, 2010)

Back in NY you couldn't buy any wine in grocery stores - everything alcoholic except beer & wine coolers was (& I believe still is) sold in liquor stores.

Here in VA, supermarkets (& even little places like 7-11) sell wine (including sherry). In fact, the wine section of the local Wegmans takes up nearly 1/8-1/4 of the entire store! However, brandy & the hard stuff is only sold in government-controlled liquor stores.

Now when I visited relatives in Illinois, all the supermarkets had full liquor stores (including wine) inside the store, but they were contained in a separate glassed-in room, separate register, & a locking door since they had separate hours from the rest of the store.


----------



## rlogan (May 13, 2010)

Oooh, Wegmans. 

I moved in to an apartment about 4 years ago just because it was a mile from the only local Wegmans. I had to move out when I bought my house, but I still haven't healed yet. Now the closest Wegmans is 45 minutes away. I miss my Wegmans


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 13, 2010)

rlogan said:


> I'm not sure about Florida, but in Pennsylvania and Delaware you can't buy real sherry at the grocery store. You've got to pick it up at the liquor store instead since it's a fortified wine.



The Walmarts and Sam's Club have separate liquor stores next door to them. Or I have an ABC Liquor about 2 miles from me. I'll try Walmart first, not going back to Sam's for about 2 weeks, so if not in Walmarts liquor store I'll hit ABC.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 13, 2010)

For cooking purposes, the inexpensive brands work just fine.  I buy either Taylor or Gallo - both in the $4-$6 range.  No need to get into the pricier imported brands unless you really enjoy sherry as an aperitif.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 13, 2010)

rlogan said:


> Oooh, Wegmans.
> 
> I moved in to an apartment about 4 years ago just because it was a mile from the only local Wegmans. I had to move out when I bought my house, but I still haven't healed yet. Now the closest Wegmans is 45 minutes away. I miss my Wegmans


 
I know what you mean.  The closest Wegmans to me is approx. 30-40 minutes away depending on lights & traffic, but I still trek over there when I have time.  Their seafood & produce departments - actually ALL their departments - are to die for!  Last week they had fabulous LIVE softshell crabs, which of course I had to buy & saute up for dinner.  And they also had fresh Fiddlehead Ferns, which made a terrific springtime side to those wonderful crabs.  I'd be lost without Wegmans - it's extremely rare they won't/don't have what you want/need.


----------



## vagriller (May 14, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> I know what you mean.  The closest Wegmans to me is approx. 30-40 minutes away depending on lights & traffic, but I still trek over there when I have time.  Their seafood & produce departments - actually ALL their departments - are to die for!  Last week they had fabulous LIVE softshell crabs, which of course I had to buy & saute up for dinner.  And they also had fresh Fiddlehead Ferns, which made a terrific springtime side to those wonderful crabs.  I'd be lost without Wegmans - it's extremely rare they won't/don't have what you want/need.



There's a Wegmans in Virginia?


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 14, 2010)

There are currently six Wegmans in Virginia:  Sterling, Fairfax, Fredericksburg, Leesburg, Woodbridge, & Gainesville (which is the one closest to me).


----------



## vagriller (May 14, 2010)

The one in Fredericksburg is closest to me. Might have to check it out.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 21, 2010)

Finally made this recipe tonight.  AWESOME!

Thank you, Kades!


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2010)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Finally made this recipe tonight.  AWESOME!
> 
> Thank you, Kades!


I'm so glad you like it. Thanks for letting me know.
kades


----------

